# Business 16 year old



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

i am 16 i have nearly finished my exams and have applied for college but i have 4 months of doing well nothing

while i was cleaning detailing what ever you want to call it i was thinking that i could start a small Business cleaning cars in the area Estate

theres about 400 houses up were i live and nearly all of them have a nice cars 
as i have a open area out the back of were i live

__
https://flic.kr/p/5729672963
 i was hoping to hand out leaflets to all the houses with wahes that they can choose from £10 to £40 and they would text me there wash date and time that they want there wash and the would drop the car off go home and come back when ive finished say about a hour would there be any problems with that and is it a good idea :detailer:


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Have you looked into liability insurance?
I'm not sure someone would want to leave their pride and joy with you if they had no comeback should something happen to their car whilst in your possession.


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

Fair play to you for the enterprise pal, nice to see a young lad who wants to earn a few quid.

There is no harm in trying, people are generally lazy so will probably like the fact that someone comes to their house. However I imagine your difficulty will be convincing them your £10 clean is better than the £5 clean they will get off the Eastern Euros in the local supermarket. 

Perhaps an angle could be that you'll do their first wash for £5, make a blinding job of it and they'll no doubt be happy for you to do it again?

You would also have difficulty getting people to leave their car at your house, as how would they get home? You would have to go to them. ONR?

What about doing a discount, book 4 washes with you @ £10 (after the trial) and the fifth wash is free?

All you need to do is get a few people interested and talking to their neighbours and you will get more business, as always, word of mouth is the best advertising available and it's free.

Good luck!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Not Flaming you as fair play for looking to earn some cash before college :thumb:

My advice is avoid trying to do it yourself and maybe look to work part time for a business close by. I guess ideally cash washing but maybe have a look for a summer job and they are short term and gets you some beer money.... 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You will need to consider insurance and a license to operate from your premesis - using it for business purposes also. Plus the bit of accounting that would be required to set up. It would only take one report to land you in it of you weren't all properly registered etc.

Then all you need to do is enjoy it!


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

Christ lads, I remember when kids used to come knocking on the door with a bucket and a sponge asking if people wanted their cars cleaned, you'd have to fill up their bucket with water and fairy liquid for them! Insurance and licenses!?

Different times I accept but he's only looking for a bit of spare cash not to set up a business detailing Astons and Ferraris!


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Flipsacoin said:


> Christ lads, I remember when kids used to come knocking on the door with a bucket and a sponge asking if people wanted their cars cleaned, you'd have to fill up their bucket with water and fairy liquid for them! Insurance and licenses!?
> 
> Different times I accept but he's only looking for a bit of spare cash not to set up a business detailing Astons and Ferraris!


But he did state "setting up a business" rather than knocking on peoples doors to get a little extra cash so the advice is pretty sound.


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

Dingo2002 said:


> But he did state "setting up a business" rather than knocking on peoples doors to get a little extra cash so the advice is pretty sound.


Yes he did that's fair enough, and he should be aware of the implications of what could happen if he didn't have insurance so furry muff.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You won't be able to get the cars covered at your home address. You can only do this under a Motor Trade Insurance policy with an extension to cover vehicles at home premises (or trade premises). You can't have this at 16, even at 17 with a full driving licence it will be near on impossible, or unaffordable and very restrictive.

You will be legally liable for any loss or damage to vehicles left in your care, so i would advise against it.

Now if you valet/detail at the customer's own home/premises, you can get away with just Public Liability Insurance, with or without damage to customer's vehicles, depending on what you can afford.

You will need to be registered as self employed and operating a business for profit though, which will mean declaring your earnings to the tax man etc. If you are not, you won't be eligable for Public Liability insurance.


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

so if i go to there house and ask for £5 and not £10 and for them to have the water ready would that be ok and i am just looking to earn extra cash not to start up a buisness sorry and for them to get discount if they book 2 or more cars


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

PM Gaz W. 

He used to be known as 13 year old detailer. He should be able to help if he feels like he wants to that is.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To be honest, the only advice you will get on a public forum of this nature is to do it right, which will mean going self employed and declaring your earnings.

All that has to happen is to spill a bit of shampoo, someone slips up and cracks their head open and you will be right in the cart.

Or to knock on the door of a tax inspector....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Shiny said:


> To be honest, the only advice you will get on a public forum of this nature is to do it right, which will mean going self employed and declaring your earnings.
> 
> All that has to happen is to spill a bit of shampoo, someone slips up and cracks their head open and you will be right in the cart.
> 
> Or to knock on the door of a tax inspector....


But he would have to earn over £7,475 before the tax inspector could do anything :thumb:


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

I do agree that the advice given should be law abiding but we all know what the kid is after, some shekkels in his sky rocket so he can take a bird to the pictures ar whatever the f*ck 16 year olds do these days!


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

EAN8 said:


> so if i go to there house and ask for £5 and not £10 and for them to have the water ready would that be ok and i am just looking to earn extra cash not to start up a buisness sorry and for them to get discount if they book 2 or more cars


The water will probably be an issue, as a customer wouldn't want the aggro of having to sort you out with aqua as well as pay you. You've got to bear in mind that you need to be better, and less aggravation than getting a pole to do it for them whilst they shopped for their weekly food. Which is why I suggested ONR or some other kind of rinseless washing.

I'm suggesting you do the first wash perhaps even free so that they can see the difference between the local car wash for a fiver and you for a tenner.

The more I type the more I think I agree with the other poster about just finding some kind of other casual work over the summer. By the timeyou've built yourself up a little reputation for providing a good service you probably could have earned just as much working in a clothes store or something.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Flipsacoin said:


> I do agree that the advice given should be law abiding but we all know what the kid is after, some shekkels in his sky rocket so he can take a bird to the pictures ar whatever the f*ck 16 year olds do these days!


Hey you....common sense has no place in modern UK Plc...

Take this stupid talk elsewhere....



:lol:

What a country we have created for ourselves....

:wall:


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

kempe said:


> But he would have to earn over £7,475 before the tax inspector could do anything :thumb:


i am only doing it for about 13 weeks i dont think i will earn £7,475 so would i have to pay tax or could people just give me the money in cash and for me to keep it at home and later pay it in to the bank

at the moment i have a paper round and i am geting £10,36 a week for 45 minutes work and they just post that money in the letter box and i keep it at home


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Great idea the uk is relying on the private Market. Just ask your career guidance officer. Love an entrapanuer - just be head strong and do the research !

Oh btw depends how much you take in for tax purposes.


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

I love this thread, innocence combined with skeptism sprinkled with enterprise and a dash of cynacism.

Balls to 'em all son, go get 'em.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Flipsacoin said:


> I love this thread, innocence combined with skeptism sprinkled with enterprise and a dash of cynacism.
> 
> Balls to 'em all son, go get 'em.


F**K 'em all....

If everyone in the whole of the history followed all the rules and regs, we would get no-where!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

EAN8 said:


> i am only doing it for about 13 weeks i dont think i will earn £7,475 so would i have to pay tax or could people just give me the money in cash and for me to keep it at home and later pay it in to the bank
> 
> at the moment i have a paper round and i am geting £10,36 a week for 45 minutes work and they just post that money in the letter box and i keep it at home


No mate you don't have to pay tax but you still have to declare it as the crown decides when you pay tax, not you unfortunately.

The bottom line is that should you get something going, people are going to pay you in reddies anyway and unless you get some real busy f*cker who grasses you up to the authorities no one is gonna be any the wiser.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

If it's good enough for those in government to fiddle expenses and not declare stuff, ie be dishonest then it's more than good enough for me. Lead by example and all that.

So go for it, see if you can get a few cars done. Be prepared to demo on a panel or something for free and hope they see you can make the car not just clean but also shiny. I'm suspicious of anyone coming to my door trying to offer a service so be prepared for a lot of rejections it's just the way it is. If you do a good job then maybe ask them to recommend you to their neighbours or friends. 

Hope you make lots of money.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm glad the last few posts here have been encouraging rather than stating facts and law etc.

it's refreshing to hear about a 16 y/o actually wanting to *earn* money, rather than just expect it.

My opinion - Knock up some flyers, nothing fancy but get them through doors.
I like the ONR idea somebody posted above, that could be your USP (Unique Selling Point), just highlight the fact that no water needed etc so it's less hassle for the owners.

First wash free, discount for bulk bookings, discount for referral - all these things can make it sound more attractive.

Get out there and do it my man! 

I reckon every well known businessman today (think Alan Sugar, Richard Branson etc) has done somethign not quite 'by the book' and look at them now


----------

